# USB-Upstream



## ozhan (7. Januar 2016)

Hi

Für was ist der USB-Upstream an Monitoren?


----------



## ozhan (9. Januar 2016)

Keiner der mir das mal besser erklären kann als Dr. Google?


----------



## Pikus (9. Januar 2016)

Der als Upstream gekennzeichnete Anschluss wird mit den Computer (Host)  verbunden, der als Downstream bezeichnete dient zum Anschließen von  Endgeräten.
Im Prinzip sollte es keine unterschiede geben, allerdings gibt es einige wenige, herstellerspezifische USB Controller, welche Probleme bereiten wenn z.B. der Downstream am Host Controller angeschlossen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Stream" heißt im Grunde ja Strömung oder grob auch Fluss. Wenn dein PC, also der Host, die Flussquelle ist, dann befinden sich die angeschlossenen Geräte weiter unten in der Strömung, also "Downstream". Genauso andersherum.


----------



## ozhan (9. Januar 2016)

Also in meinem Worten. Ich schließe den upstream vom Monitor an den PC an. Wenn ich dann nun eine externe Festplattenspeicher an den downstream des monitors anschließe kann ich Dateien zwischen pc und Festplatte hin und her schieben oder nein?


----------



## Pikus (9. Januar 2016)

Richtig, die Downstream-Anschlüsse sind für Endgeräte (HDD, USB-Stick, Handy usw.) oder weitere USB-Hubs.


----------



## ozhan (9. Januar 2016)

Tja schade ist nur die meisten haben 3 upstream. Und nur ein downstream. Umgekehrt wäre optimaler. Dann könnte man direkt von Festplatte zu Festplatte kopieren oder Handy auf was anderes usw.


----------



## Pikus (9. Januar 2016)

Öhm... das wundert mich jetzt. Könntest du den Monitor mal posten?


----------



## ozhan (9. Januar 2016)

ACER Predator X34BMIPHZ TFT Monitore ab 25,9" günstig bei SATURN bestellen

ACER Predator XB281HKBMIPRZ TFT Monitore ab 25,9" günstig bei SATURN bestellen

Oder hab ich was falsch gelesen?


----------



## Pikus (9. Januar 2016)

Also ich kann auf der Seite jetzt keine angaben zu Up/Downstream sehen. Der Monitor hat jedenfalls 4x USB 3.0 für Endgeräte o.ä. und einmal USB 3.0 Typ B zum Anschluss an den PC (siehe hier).

Der fast quadratische Anschluss neben den "normalen" USB Anschlüssen ist der Typ B, welcher den Upstream darstellt. Die anderen 4 sind der Downstream.


----------

